# What IS she doing?



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Very curious about this actually...

To explain the 'odd' noises coming from locked doors between my wife and I, so far we've been using 'tickling' 'playing' 'grown up stuff' as excuses. However, it does not seem to satisfy our daughter's inquisitive nature who from time to time we catch running off and acting suspiciously whenever my wife and I are together. It's like she's listening in.

Is this a problem?


----------



## rj700 (Jun 22, 2012)

How old is she?


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

my position has always been better to hear your parents loving each other in their locked bedroom than to hear them fighting.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

how old???

and once i found out my parents were doing mroe than just tickling, me and my sisters would laugh about it and say grosss!!! hahahha


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

She's 4 yrs old, only child

=/


----------



## Posse (Jan 30, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Is this a problem?


No, it is you two discreetly modeling a healthy marital relationship, and her being a naturally curious small child.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks like I can stop trying to shut the missus up then heh


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

At age 4 it just sounds like normal curious child behavior. But be prepared if and when she says in a public setting something about daddy taking mommy to the bedroom and tickling her.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> Looks like I can stop trying to shut the missus up then heh


Pillows work good for muffling certain noises, 

I can still remember being in my bedroom as a child listening to the sound of my parents lovemaking. Man, they were LOUD! :rofl: Scared the hell out of me at first. Then I got used to it. 

It was better than what I usually got woken up to on most mornings when they would be yelling and screaming at each other. 

I guess that you can explain to your daughter that Mommy and Daddy love each other and play games with each other and that it's your "private time"..and put a good lock on the door. 

I still remember walking in on my parents when I was 12. Ouch!


----------



## d4life (Nov 28, 2012)

Personally, I think I would be a little more discreet. It may not seem like a big deal now because she is little but they don't forget and when they figure out what is really going on its embarrassing, at least is is for me. Every now and then I get reminded of certain embarrassing moments.  

My kids are older now so it's harder than it was when they were little. My husband says they have some kind of radar that tells them when something is going on.


----------



## girl friday (Jan 14, 2012)

A child knowing their parents have a loving close relationship is not a problem, but a four year old not being actively supervised while you are behind a locked door certainly might be. May be you should keep your marital relations until your child is in bed?


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

girl friday said:


> a four year old not being actively supervised while you are behind a locked door certainly might be.


I have zero doubt that this is hypocrisy of the first rank.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

It's not like we let her play outside or anything while we're getting it on. Bedtime is always preferred but not always an option, especially not with a woman like my wife. It only adds to her sense of urgency and force of her demands.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Maneo said:


> At age 4 it just sounds like normal curious child behavior. But be prepared if and when she says in a public setting something about daddy taking mommy to the bedroom and tickling her.


I can speak from experience that the result is a wife turning red in the face while your buddies all give you high fives!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh, it's worse, sometimes she jumps up and down on our bed trying to get our attention and asking to be tickled. :slap:

EDIT: My daughter I meant


----------

